# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Emigrimi, shpresë apo zhgënjim?

## LeNNoN

Pershendetje te dashur forumista !

Meqenese dhe vete jam student jasht Shqiperise vendosa te hap kete teme per te gjith ata qe ndodhen ne mergim , qoft per studime qoft edhe per pune.

Mendoni se largimi yne nga vendi pra emigrimi neper vende te tjera te botes per shkoll e pune do te jete nje shprese ne rikthimin tone ne shqiperi apo nje zhgenjim?


Argumentoni pergjigjet tuaja.

Ju flm !
LeNNoN !

----------


## ElMajico

Mendoj she shpresoj te jete nje shprese per rikthimin drejt atdheut por ne shumicen e rasteve emigrantet nuk kthehen sepse ambientohen dhe integrohen  me kushtet e jeteses(flas ku eshte pjesa me e madhe e diaspores si Itali,Gjermani,Amerike...)

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

> Mendoj she shpresoj te jete nje shprese per rikthimin drejt atdheut por ne shumicen e rasteve emigrantet nuk kthehen sepse ambientohen dhe integrohen me kushtet e jeteses(flas ku eshte pjesa me e madhe e diaspores si Itali,Gjermani,Amerike...)


mbeshtes mendimin e Elmajico.

----------


## Manulaki

Une per vete nuk kam as shprese, as zhgenjim, por thjesht nje vendim: "Nuk kthehem ne Shqiperi!" Ndoshta nuk eshte mire qe flas kaq "prere" sepse jetes asnjehere nuk i dihet, por me aq sa di une dhe me aq sa kam une ne dore, une nuk kthehem ne Shqiperi. Jam dhe do te mbetem gjithmone shqiptare, por Shqiperia nuk do te jete vendi ku do te jetoj shqiptarizmin tim. Kjo per shume arsye, nr. nje eshte "Shqiperi me ke zhgenjyer shume me teper nga c'me ka zhgenyer emigracioni!"
Pershendetje

----------


## I-amëshuar

> Pershendetje te dashur forumista !
> 
> Meqenese dhe vete jam student jasht Shqiperise vendosa te hap kete teme per te gjith ata qe ndodhen ne mergim , qoft per studime qoft edhe per pune.
> 
> Mendoni se largimi yne nga vendi pra emigrimi neper vende te tjera te botes per shkoll e pune do te jete nje shprese ne rikthimin tone ne shqiperi apo nje zhgenjim?
> 
> 
> Argumentoni pergjigjet tuaja.
> 
> ...


Pëshëndetje për temën.

Jam që në ´99-tën në kurbet dhe largimi im nga toka(mjalta) ku kam lindur e jam rritur nuk ka qenë për studim e as për punësim por sepse ndihesha keq në një shoqëria që s´më kuptonte.
Kishte shumë dhunë, xhelozi dhe jeta svlente asgjë.
Pra me pak fjalë nuk ndihesha vetvehtja, nuk ndihesha i lirë.

Ndjenja plagosej, dashuria ishte jetime, jeta s´kishte kuptim dhe urrejtja ndaj së bukurës ishte vrasëse.
Vrasje pa shkak, varfëri pa arësye.

Prandaj deri sa shoqëria jonë të paqërohet dhe të kthehemi në jetën e vërtetë ku harmonizohet paqja dhe të kthehet dëshira për jetën.
Për mua s´ka kthim mbrapa.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## CUFO

Emigrimi Eshte Gje E Rende Kur Mendon Se Je Larg Familjes Dhe Shoqerise,por Aryet E Ndryshme Qofshin Ekonomike Apo Te Tjera Na Detyrojme Te Jetojme Ketej,larg Shqiperise.per Mendimin Tim Nuk Mund Te Quash Emigrimin Thjesht Nje Zhgenjim Pasi Qe Ne Fillim Kur Merr Nje Iniciative Per Te Lene Atdheun Eshte Shpresa Per Nje Jete Me Te Mire Ajo Qe Te Ben Te Lesh Familjen Dhe Njerzit E Aferm,por Nga Ana Tjeter Ashtu Sic Eshte Dhe Vete Jeta Me Ngritje Dhe Ulje Ashtu Mund Realizohen Dhe Shpresat Dhe Deshirat Qe Ti Ke,prandaj Per Mendimin Tim Nuk Mund Ta Perkufizosh Emigrimin Thjesht`shprese Apo Zhgenjim`keto Egzistojne Te Dyja.gjithe Te Mirat Dhe Paci Fat

----------


## Lioness

Qe emigrimi te jete shprese apo zhgenjim varet nga shume rrethana.  Per ata qe kane ikur nen moshen 18 vjec, e kane me kollaj te ambjentohen.  Per me te medhenj eshte pak me e veshtire, te pakten per mua.  Per me teper, varet dhe nen cfare situate, apo rrethana e kane lene Shqiperine.  Per te mos ishte per shkollen, nuk kisha ikur.  Radhen e fundit qe isha atje, e kam lare me lot aeroportin se nuk doja te ikja.  Gjithesesi, ata qe jane ambjetuar ne emigrim, i kam pak zili, sepse te pakten nuk kane ate ndjenje e ndarjes me dysh, sic e kam une, apo vetmine e te jetuarit midis dy botesh.

----------


## blueyes

> Qe emigrimi te jete shprese apo zhgenjim varet nga shume rrethana.  Per ata qe kane ikur nen moshen 18 vjec, e kane me kollaj te ambjentohen.  Per me te medhenj eshte pak me e veshtire, te pakten per mua.  Per me teper, varet dhe nen cfare situate, apo rrethana e kane lene Shqiperine.  Per te mos ishte per shkollen, nuk kisha ikur.  Radhen e fundit qe isha atje, e kam lare me lot aeroportin se nuk doja te ikja.  Gjithesesi, ata qe jane ambjetuar ne emigrim, i kam pak zili, sepse te pakten nuk kane ate ndjenje e ndarjes me dysh, sic e kam une, apo vetmine e te jetuarit midis dy botesh.


Mbi te gjithe duke lene menjane ekonomine..te pakten mua personalisht me besdis ambienti mentaliteti e keto detaje qe mbushin jeten.....
Do te ishte mrekulli nese te gjithe ata  qe emigrojme, cilado qofte arsyeja....Me ato norma, rregulll edukat dhe nivel te jetonim ne Shqiperi...Por me duket e veshtire..
E keni vene re qe shumica jone jashte vendit sillet ndryshe apo ndryshon????
Sipas vendit duhet te bejme kuvendin..Shume gjera ne Shqiperi apo kudo te detyrojne mos te jesh vetvetja....
Liones ty doja te te japja nje keshille te vogel...Cdo gje eshte psikologjike e dashur..Duhet te mentalizohesh apo respektosh vendimin tend...dhe mbi te gjitha te besh veten te lumtur....Pasi gje nuk do te arrisesh nese e mer kaq me veshtiresi  e dhimbje...Une jam nje person qe dua shume familjen, token time Tiranen time te dashur..Por ja i kam mundesuar vetes..Lumturine deri ne nje fare menyre..Adapcioni varet nga ne dhe jo nga gjera apo individe te tjere....
Te uroj fat..mere si dicka normale dhe do ta shohesh cdo gje do shkoje me se miri...

Me sinqeritet Ami!!!

----------


## Globi

Sigurisht eshte nje shprese dhe nuk ka arsyje qe te jete zhgenjim! Une jetoj ne Shqiperi dhe ndihem i zhgenjyer nga mosemigrimi duke krahasuar veten time me ata qe jane jashte shtetit. Jane shume gjera qe vertet te bejne te emigrosh...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## delisa

Emigrimi varet shume dhe nga mosha ne te cilen largohesh nga vendi yt. Moshat e reja dhe sidomos ato qe largohen per studime psh e kane me te lehte te ambjentohen  dhe nuk ndeshen me zhgenjimin. Thjesht kthehet ne nje normalitet..jete e perdishme te qenurit larg vendit ku kane lindur. Ama ne pergjithesi per grupmoshat e tjera emigrimi ne te shumten e rasteve kthehet ne zgenjim, dhe jo se kushtet jane me keq jashte se sa i kane pasur ne shqiperi..por vetem sepse realiteti qe gjejne ne vendet ku emigrojne nuk ju perputhet me imazhin qe kane krijuar ne koke para se te leviznin.

----------


## pema

miredita te gjitheve , jam ketu ne forum  prej rreth tre- kater ditesh,  me behet shume qejf qe ju gjeta, jetoj ne Itali prej 7 vjetesh, lexova  mesaxhet tuaja,  nuk do te iishte me mire sikur te zhvendosnit  menyren e kendveshtrimit tuaj, globalizimi ndoshta  tenton te zhduki konceptin atdhe, ndoshta duhet te ndihemi qytetare te botes, me te mirat e te keqijat e saj.

----------


## PrettY_EL

Emigrimi - SHpres apo Zhgenjim ?  


*Te dyja*

----------


## tereza

mentaliteti shqiptar nuk me le te kthehem,sa kohe isha atje isha e konsideruar ''nje hap para kohes''dhe kjo ishte shprehja me elegante qe kam degjuar sepse pretendoja respekt nga meshkujt,nga te gjithe ,pedagoget,familiaret, fqinjet.kam menduar per dinjitetin tim dhe ju te gjithe e dini sa e veshtire eshte kjo per nje femer ne shqiperi ku gruaja eshte o lavatrice,o kukull o scaldaletto dhe  eshte e mbaruar nese nuk ben femije,ka mbushur 30 vjec apo eshte e ndare nga burri,cdo gje eshte ne funksion te burrit dhe burri nuk edhte shok jete ,po padron

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nga Shqiperia nuk desha kurre te iki....

Por si perfundim e bera hapin e pare (ne Greqi). Pastaj nuk desha te kthehem ne Shqiperi por doja te ikja me tutje, e bera perseri hapin... ika me tutje (ne Itali). 

Atje ku vajta desha perseri te ikja me tutje por per mungese lekesh nuk i hypa trenit.

Tani pres leket qe te bej hapin e trete (Angli) dhe mbase nje dite do e bej edhe hapin e katert (SHBA).... 

Megjithate nje gje e kuptova me se miri: sado anije, aviona dhe trena te nderoje nje gjeje nuk do i iki dot kurre, dhe kjo gje eshte vetja ime!

Dhe tek vetja ime diku kane zene vend edhe problemet e shqiptarit pra ikja vetem zgjidhje nuk eshte! Nga do qe te shkojme do na ndjeki vetja dhe problemet nga pas dhe nje dite te gjithe do e shikojme veten ne pasqyre dhe do mundohemi t'ja ndryshojme shemtimet. Rendesi ka qe te mos jet teper vone! Rendesi ka qe dikur ta marrim mundimin dhe ta shikojme veten perballe pasqyres!

Populli shqiptar nuk i hyn ketij mundimi! Ekzistojne popuj shume here me te pervojtur te cilet nuk kane emigruar kaq shume sa ne, akoma edhe kur e kane pasur mundesine. Pse valle te ndodh kjo gje me popullin tone?

Megjithate nese do pergjigjesha per veten time, e them se emigrimi -per sa kohe qe nuk i kam dalur pasqyres para dhe te shikoj kush jam dhe c'kam lene nga pas- me ka ndihmuar!

----------


## ooooo

As shprese, as zhgenjim, thjeshte nje menyre e re jetese me shume te mira dhe me me shume te keqia, me shume ankth por edhe me shume argetim , me shume liri por edhe me me shume kufizime. Kush i ve ne balance e duron rezultatin mbijeton, te tjeret vazhdojne perpjekjet e shume ktehen ne Atdhe, por besoj se te gjithe jane te kenaqur qe se paku i dhane  shansin vetes!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Flora82

> Mendoj she shpresoj te jete nje shprese per rikthimin drejt atdheut por ne shumicen e rasteve emigrantet nuk kthehen sepse ambientohen dhe integrohen  me kushtet e jeteses(flas ku eshte pjesa me e madhe e diaspores si Itali,Gjermani,Amerike...)


  dhe  une  ket  mendim  kom  ,  por  nje  dittt  shpresojjj  se  paku  pleqrin  ta  kaloj   :rrotullo syte:

----------


## fatijonuk

Mendimet e te gjithe ju motra e vellezer me japin ndjenja te mjegulluara ne te njejten kohe ndjenja te lumtura dhe te hidhura.  Te marr nje fjale nga te gjithe shkrimet tuaja ne lidhje me kete teme hartoj dhimbjen dhe vuajtjen time sepse si ju edhe une jam si ta them "i humbur ne vetvete edhe pse e di se kush jam"

----------


## Larsus

> dhe  une  ket  mendim  kom  ,  por  nje  dittt  shpresojjj  se  paku  pleqrin  ta  kaloj



mu mvje keq per pleqte e mi qe si shof dot tani e jkan menjen ke une..se per pleqerine time noj ishull me diell do shegnellohem anej nga pyejt e llogarase or bahamas  :shkelje syri:  


kafshate qe s'kaperdihet eshte o vlla emigrimi 
kafshate qe t'met ne gryke e t'ze trishtimi 

po (e) han aman, ene mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ehhh!!Veshtir eshte me kete gjendje qe eshte SHQIPERIA.

Gjithsesi une munde te them qe gjithcka varet nga "jetesa qe ka krijura ky person jasht shtetit"

Varet..!!*

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Pershendetje te dashur forumista !
> 
> Meqenese dhe vete jam student jasht Shqiperise vendosa te hap kete teme per te gjith ata qe ndodhen ne mergim , qoft per studime qoft edhe per pune.
> 
> Mendoni se largimi yne nga vendi pra emigrimi neper vende te tjera te botes per shkoll e pune do te jete nje shprese ne rikthimin tone ne shqiperi apo nje zhgenjim?
> 
> 
> Argumentoni pergjigjet tuaja.
> 
> ...



*Emigrimi eshte Shprese e Zhgenjyer dhe duke qene se je vet ne Emigrim mendoj se e di dhe ska nevoje per komente.*

----------

